# Tunze support ....



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello there not sure where to put this so mods feel free to move for me .
Let me start by saying I purchased 2 tunze nano
Did my research and apparantly they were one of the top with rave reviews ....so fast forward I purchase a used one 
And it needs a optical sensor ... I contact the Canadian 
Supplier and we play email tag .. at first he was very helpful and said he would send me one no problem well that was months ago ... them I respond and he says he doesn't have any and that he will have to order new from tunze .... fine .. I respond with ok how do I move forward I'd like to purchase to get this unit working 
.I relize people are busy but tell me u can't flipping help me I'm out of flipping luck.. like why string people along
I can say this will be my last tunze purchase I relize I prob just blew any chance to get this part but whatever 
In the mean time I purchased a reefsupplies ato and it's been running flawlessly for the last month..
Why do companies do this ...we are at your mercy and we spend a crap full of money... yah maybe it wasn't a 1000.00purchase and just a measly sensor ...
But jeez man
Very dissapointed in this 
Jm2c


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

tom g said:


> Hello there not sure where to put this so mods feel free to move for me .
> Let me start by saying I purchased 2 tunze nano
> Did my research and apparantly they were one of the top with rave reviews ....so fast forward I purchase a used one
> And it needs a optical sensor ... I contact the Canadian
> ...


hey tom i had that problem last year and just ended up giving up never heard back personally i used the jbj ato and it worked great in the past


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Tunze support sucks*

I ordered a ato from reefsupplies and it's bang on .. no hick ups or anything best 75 bucks I spent ...
Sorry Phil u just didn't cut it ...


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

tom g said:


> Why do companies do this ...we are at your mercy and we spend a crap full of money... yah maybe it wasn't a 1000.00purchase and just a measly sensor


Honestly I've noticed this across industries not just the reefing world. It's pretty bad when I'm pleasantly surprised not to have a hassle if I have any product issue or return. I don't care if it is $10 or $1000. You want the customer to come back. You never know when they need $1000 light or $500 skimmer. It's really short sighted.

Personally for everything outside reefing I've switched to buying sooo much stuff from Amazon. I've never had an issue returning or being refunded. I also never wait on hold for stupid amounts of time like with Rogers/Bell. I absolutely love the option to call me. Type in your phone number and a rep calls you within 5-10 minutes.

I live pretty far from most reefing stores, so basically I'm driving a hour or more each way. With that distance you basically get one shot. If I have a bad experience it is a long time before I go back, if ever. We're lucky enough to have quite a few LFS options.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

*good support brands*

on a positive note, i have had good support from the follow brands.

Aquaillumination
-bought used hydra led melted a lens by accident, email support, sent me 2 replacements

Hydor
- there was an issue with 1 version of pump with impeller issues where pump would suck vs push water - called in filled a form got 2 replacements sent.

so yeah good to know for others im sure


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Tom I had a similar problem with my tunze ato. Ray at Reef supplies contacted his supplier (Xenia i think) and I was not impressed by their responsiveness. I then went into reef central and contacted Roger Vitko in the Tunze forum and he somehow persuaded them to get moving. I can't say enough good things about Roger and his help. I wish Ray at Reefsupplies had a better distributor to be honest.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Tunze usa*

I have spoken to roder on reef central and he has been super unfortunately he rec I talk to Phil at Xenia and I have moved past him and he can go pound salt ... done as much as I want the products repaired I am sure I have 
Ruined any chance by starting this thread but [email protected]#$
It....how many emails back and forth before a solution is made


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

The guys at Tunze should have control over Phil as a distributor. If Phil offers crap service which seems to be the case, Tunze will therefore suffer in sales. Mine seemed a dead end until talking to Roge Vitko. Email your receipt to the Tunze rep and tell them how much trouble you are having with Phil. I said to Roger I could have bought a cheap product but I wanted a high end product and paid top dollar for the Tunze. Hopefully Roger can persuade Phil or whoever you bought them from to get their Shiiiit together. Maybe if enough of us avoid buying from companies that use Phil as their distributor they will get the hint


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tunze*

that's the prob lilphil I do not have the receipts , was not looking for warranty replacement was looking to purchase the parts to make it work ,I may sit down and write a letter to tunze , but my guess is will be useless , now I understand why dan at Canada corals cleared out his tunze stuff. I remember him telling a friend and fellow reefer that the support was so shit that it was not worth it for him to have on his shelves as his customers return there stuff to him then he could not get the support on the product I am assuming it was phil from xenia ..but it all makes sense to me ...roger was helpful on reef central but again he basically told me to deal with phil...
did I mention that the reef supplies ato works balls on .....


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

Tom, I've been dealing with Phil for many years now and have always found him to be both responsive and helpful. If it helps any and you still wish to pursue this, PM me the Tunze part number for the item you are looking for and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hello*

Hey there Dan I appreciate any help I will contact u...and
See if we can move forward...
Thanks Dan

Merry christmas


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*update ....*

well I guess I spoke too soon .. I went to mailbox the other day and there was a package the sensor was mailed to me ..

thank u phil....

I still wish this would not have went this route , everyone is busy and companies need to relize we are knee jerk reactions if something breaks and we cant fix it , we need it asap , our logic is try to fix or repair , next buy a new one or start looking for a used product ..
anyways I got my part will try to install sometime this week ..

thanks again please try to be a little more responsive to the customer we all relize time is of the essence 
cheers


----------

